# (this is not ich)Help with tiny white bugs in a brackish tank.



## Albino_101

I have a 29 gallon brackish tank, with 3 archer fish, a figure 8 puffer fish, and a spotted african leaf fish (bush fish to some people), There are these tiny white bugs crawling on the glass of the tank and sometimes they float in the water, this is not ich to be clear, my LFS recommended a bottle of Cupramine by Seachem, which I treated the tank with for a week, it helped some but the problem really isn't going away. Are there any other options besides just completely scrubbing the tank and everything inside and doing a 100% water change? (photo of the bugs on the glass below)


----------



## mousey

are they bugs or are they worms?
Check out copepods on the internet.Check out planaria.
I only had them once in a brand new tank i was setting up. Don't know where they came from but as the tank matured they disappeared.


----------



## Albino_101

they are bugs trust me, I see them crawling, but I jsut checked and there are not that many left, I guess the medicine is starting to kick in.


----------

